

"We Bring Fear" - sho
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2009/07/we-bring-fear

======
rw
Unfortunately, discussion about this article seems to have fallen into the
meta-wastebin.

It is a good submission.

------
jhancock
Its an enlightening article, but I don't see how its appropriate for HN.

~~~
mariorz
It's not enlightening at all, this is exactly the kind of thing that puts me
off about the media. Like noticing terrible mistakes on a note on some
technology you really grok, reading articles like these makes me reconsider
what I've read regarding other international issues (e.g. Iran). There are
many things stated as fact here that are simply not true. Freedom of the
press, for example, is very much alive. Reporters are not afraid of the police
or the government, just pick up any random national newspaper.

~~~
jamiequint
Apparently some reporters are. Maybe just more local to Juarez? How can you
state that there is no problem on basis of a few positive samples (I'm
guessing you mean articles critical of the military)?

Are you saying there is no problem with army suppression of dissent? press or
otherwise? Just wondering how you are more qualified than the author of this
article to say one way or the other.

~~~
mariorz
Yes, I'm saying there is no problem with suppression of dissent. I can't say
no reporters have ever disappeared in Juarez, as I can't say no bartenders
have ever disappeared there either. Juarez is a dangerous town ruled by narco-
gangs. I'm saying it's not something common in Mexico; reporters aren't
normally scared for their life or anything of the sort. As I said, just pick
up any random Mexican newspaper, there is a fair chance you will read
criticisms of every government branch, the police, and the military. The part
at the end where the reporter explains how the military is in control of the
government is especially ridiculous.

